# Guenella Pass Road open to Geneva?



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

El Flaco said:


> Anyone now if the road from Grant is clear to the old ski area? Looking to go up there maybe tomorrow...


Technically it's illegal to ride on the road, it's doable, but for some reason one day while we were up there last year they came & put up signs about access on the road.

pretty bullSHT.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Technically it's illegal to ride on the road, it's doable, but for some reason one day while we were up there last year they came & put up signs about access on the road.
> 
> pretty bullSHT.


 
Access as in snowmobile or just hiking, skinning, etc...? I am pretty sure that the road is snowed over at this point in the season. You will probably have to hike 2-5 miles to get to the parking areas up there and then another short jot to the top of Bierdstadt. I did it last year and early on it was about 2 miles later on I think it was 5.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Sorry, I meant for sleds.


----------

